# CTD Center Console Heat...Re-Gen?



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Still learning about my 2014 Cruze Diesel, tried searching for a previous thread on this subject but after several attempts I struggled to come up with an accurate search phrase so here goes...

After about 140 easy nonstop miles on the interstate today, I exited the freeway and happened to notice the side of the center console near my right leg was VERY hot. Not sure how long it was like this. A few minutes later down the road the heat went completely away. Never noticed this condition before but I'm only on my 3rd tank of fuel.

Since the issue self-resolved within minutes and no CEL, I'm assuming it was a re-gen? On my TDI, the only sign of re-gen was the cooling fan running for several minutes after shutdown. On the CTD is there any indicator light or other sign when there's a re-gen in progress?


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Nope. The fan will run after shut down but no other indicators except a burning smell. 3 years in with my ctd and have only noticed the regen twice


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

I've never noticed the area you're referring to get hot during a Regen. However, like the TDI, the fan will run after the vehicle is turned off to continue cooling. I suppose it is possible for it to get hot in that area considering the exhaust runs down the centre right under that spot. Have you been under the car for a look yet? Is all the heat shielding still there? 

If you're interested in monitoring your Regens and other things about your vehicle, check out the http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/64-gen1-diesel-general-discussion/132666-scangauge-ii.html if you want. It's a great unit that quite a few of us CTD owners have.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Gas or Diesel, the gen 1 Cruze (don't know about gen 2) has the heater core in the front of the console.
As a result, the housing gets fairly warm and is not an indicator of anything beyond the design of the car.

Well thought out arrangement though if the heater core ever needs replacement.....can be done in less than an hour.

Rob


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

My second gen does that as well.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

The EGT3 sensor and the SCR unit would be right below that spot in the undercarriage. Considering the EGT3 sensor will climb to 1200 degrees Fahrenheit during a re-gen, it wouldn't be surprising if some of that radiated through the floorboard to make that area unusually hot. I know I have a similar experience with my Jeep while towing over a long distance, since that is where the transmission is located on that vehicle.


----------



## beaurrr (Aug 27, 2016)

I thought the big heat cycles came from the DPF during regen.... and it's way up front.
I know the SCR makes heat but I understood it be like a catalytic converter...more or less steady heat.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

beaurrr said:


> I thought the big heat cycles came from the DPF during regen.... and it's way up front.
> I know the SCR makes heat but I understood it be like a catalytic converter...more or less steady heat.


That's accurate, but the heat from the DPF carries downstream through the SCR. There's nothing to burn off there, but the hot exhaust gasses still travel there. If you watch the 3 EGT sensor readings during a re-gen, EGT3, which sits right under the area in question will reach temperatures that are within 30-50 degrees of the temperatures seen at EGT2 in the middle of DPF, and actually takes longer to come down from those temps than EGT2 does.


----------



## DslGate (Jun 29, 2016)

LiveTrash said:


> I've never noticed the area you're referring to get hot during a Regen. However, like the TDI, the fan will run after the vehicle is turned off to continue cooling. I suppose it is possible for it to get hot in that area considering the exhaust runs down the centre right under that spot. Have you been under the car for a look yet? Is all the heat shielding still there?
> 
> If you're interested in monitoring your Regens and other things about your vehicle, check out the http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/64-gen1-diesel-general-discussion/132666-scangauge-ii.html if you want. It's a great unit that quite a few of us CTD owners have.



X2, get the San Gauge 2 and you'll love it. Lots of info in small Package, including regens.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

DslGate said:


> X2, get the San Gauge 2 and you'll love it. Lots of info in small Package, including regens.


Thanks for all the replies.

Just a final follow-up...the center console heat on my '14 CTD happened again today. This time I was armed with my new Scan Gauge II. Definitely a Regen cycle. 

RGN-1 (On), STM-20 (Grams of Soot), DSR- 702 (Miles Since Last Regen) After about 15-20 miles the Regen completed successfully...RGN-2 (Completed), STM-3, DSR-0. 

Once Regen completed the center console heat dissipated after another 5 miles or so.


----------

